# ilmaisu / sanonta / fraasi



## Gavril

Hyvää tiistaita,

Toisessa ketjussa käytettiin sanaa _fraasi_, mikä sai minut ihmettelemään _fraasin_ merkityksestä. Mitä seuraavista luonnehdittaisiin _sanonnaksi_, mitä _ilmaisuksi_ ja mitä _fraasiksi_?

A) _jäädä väliin_

B) _laiminlyödä_

C) "Olen pihalla"


 Kiitos

-----(English)---

The use of the word _fraasi_ in another thread made me wonder about the meaning of this and similar words. Which word(s) would you use to describe each of the examples above: _sanonta, ilmaisu_ or _fraasi_?

(I'm pretty sure that "laiminlyödä" is not a _fraasi_, but I included it here because I wondered if the other two options would work.)


----------



## Hakro

I'd say:

A) ilmaisu, ei aivan kirjakielen mukainen
B) tavallinen (yhdys)verbi
C) fraasi, sanonta(tapa)


----------



## Gavril

Just to be clear, is it incorrect to call #2 or #3 an _ilmaisu_?



Hakro said:


> I'd say:
> 
> A) ilmaisu, ei aivan kirjakielen mukainen
> B) tavallinen (yhdys)verbi
> C) fraasi, sanonta(tapa)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Just to be clear, is it incorrect to call #2 or #3 an _ilmaisu_?


Well, any word or a combination of several words can be called _ilmaisu_. So it's not incorrect.


----------

